
Computers with humanlike capacity to remember - njrc
http://www.engineeringnews.co.za/article/dev-2009-04-24
======
jasongullickson
Am I the only one that things memory is the _last_ human attribute we want our
computers to exhibit (selective, inaccurate, temporary, etc.)?

Seriously though it is an interesting concept, the idea of applying contextual
memory to software, I just wish the article would have had more references,
examples, etc. (in other words, "meat").

There is definitely creative power in the human mind's ability to create
"memories" when it associates things based on context rather than the way they
actually happened.

